# Dubai Visa Fraud



## gigaman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I live out side UAE, I have been exposed to to immigration fraud to dubai, is there a way to complain about the person In UAE ?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

You could try contacting your embassy here if there is one? 
Otherwise Immigration department and police

They would need to have an illegal copy of your passport surely?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This would be considered a criminal matter anywhere in the world so you should try and contact the police force here and lodge a complaint. It would be a good idea to sort this out as quickly as possible as it affects your immigration record and you definitely do not want to get into trouble should you ever visit the UAE due to someone else's fraudulent behaviour. As pointed out above, your embassy should hopefully be able to point you in the right direction and hopefully assist you in getting this sorted out.
I hope you manage to get it sorted out fairly quickly.


----------

